# New Albany Open 2013



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey there guys,
The New Albany Open 2013 is going to be on June 8th, 2013. There was a great turnout of 80 competitors last year, and I hope for 100 competitors this year!

Event page: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewAlbany2013

Here is the event list:

2x2 - 1 round
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round 
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
3x3 BLD - 1 round
Pyraminx - 1 Round
Clock - 1 Round
Not-so-mystery event - 48-person Head-to-Head Competition!*

*the first 16 to come through the door on the day of the competition will get a first-round bye in the head-to-head tournament. The next 32 to come through the door (17-48) will get to partcipate in the tournament starting in the first round.

The website is : http://koii.cubingusa.com/newalbany2013

Registration is open already, so PLEASE REGISTER NOW! We want to get a good idea of how many people are coming ASAP, because we may add a side event room, alone with one or two events 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. Can't wait to hear from y'all!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 2, 2012)

Aaron I will come if you gimme an extra round of 2x2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2012)

^^ that guy knows what's up.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Aaron I will come if you gimme an extra round of 2x2


How about this:
IF AND ONLY IF we have time, i will do that....but i am not canceling the mystery event.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 2, 2012)

If you add another round of 2x2, I'd love that! Let's hope for extra time!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 3, 2012)

Registered. I also advocate for another round of 2x2. I'll also help judge/scramble/etc.


----------



## radmin (Jan 25, 2013)

Will everyone do all 5 4x4 solves?


----------



## emolover (Jan 25, 2013)

I am coming! There should be some 5x5.

Also I was hoping to organize some teams to do the Guildford challenge against other teams. For those who are interested could you please reply to my post or message me saying that you want to and what events you are best at. If you have a preference of who you want to be with, please state that. 

There will need to be people willing to do feet.

Personally I am best at big cubes and megaminx.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 26, 2013)

radmin said:


> Will everyone do all 5 4x4 solves?



We will have no hard cutoff, but there will be a 2 minute soft cutoff for the first two solves.



emolover said:


> I am coming! There should be some 5x5.
> 
> Also I was hoping to organize some teams to do the Guildford challenge against other teams. For those who are interested could you please reply to my post or message me saying that you want to and what events you are best at. If you have a preference of who you want to be with, please state that.
> 
> ...



I don't think that we will add 5x5 because of the time issues last year, so i am worried about how that's gonna go if we add a more time-consuming event such as 5x5 or megaminx. So, i wish we could  sorry! 
And i would love to take part in a guildford challenge! i'm not that fast at much though, i'm getting faster at 3x3 and pyra and OH (sub-13, sub-12 and sub-30 respectively), and I'm improving quite fast on each.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 26, 2013)

I just need to convince my parents I don't need to study the weekend before finals. Hopefully I can come.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just in case everyone did not get the update yet: THE COMPETITION HAS BEEN MOVED BACK A WEEK TO JUNE 15TH!!!!! The schedule and everything else will remain the same. See Y'all in two months!


----------



## Mikel (May 28, 2013)

Would anyone have a place for me to stay Friday and Saturday nights (14th and 15th)? I might try to come.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 29, 2013)

Brandon: If you want, I can get a hotel room for Friday night and then you can crash at my place Saturday?

Ryan and/or Trevor: What is your plan for this competition? Going, not going? If going, staying anywhere in Columbus Fri night or are you going to drive both ways on Saturday?


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Brandon: If you want, I can get a hotel room for Friday night and then you can crash at my place Saturday?
> 
> Ryan and/or Trevor: What is your plan for this competition? Going, not going? If going, staying anywhere in Columbus Fri night or are you going to drive both ways on Saturday?



I'd be down for that.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 29, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ryan and/or Trevor: What is your plan for this competition? Going, not going? If going, staying anywhere in Columbus Fri night or are you going to drive both ways on Saturday?




We're going. We were actually planning on trying to go to King's Island the day before (Friday) and then spend Friday night somewhere in Columbus. Kinda forgot about it - anyone else interested in joining us?

If we end up deciding not go to King's Island then we are probably just going to be going there and back Saturday.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 29, 2013)

Ah, I'm not much a fan of King's Island (I'm a girl terrified of heights which doesn't quite mix with roller coasters).

Brandon: Let's do that, then. Would you be cool w/driving to/from Columbus, too? I'm not much a fan of my car and would prefer not to take Ashley's car again. What time do you think you'd be in Indy that Friday?


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ah, I'm not much a fan of King's Island (I'm a girl terrified of heights which doesn't quite mix with roller coasters).
> 
> Brandon: Let's do that, then. Would you be cool w/driving to/from Columbus, too? I'm not much a fan of my car and would prefer not to take Ashley's car again. What time do you think you'd be in Indy that Friday?



Yeah I can do that. I'm not quite sure what time, as I'll be have to work Friday. Hopefully I'd be in Indy no later than 10pm.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 29, 2013)

Oh man that puts us in Columbus ~1:30AM


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 30, 2013)

if anyone needs a hotel, look at the courtyard marriott new albany...we will have a room block up for the competition until june 5th, and it is like 1.5 miles from the venue!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 30, 2013)

What is the price for those rooms? Marriott usually isn't too cheap


----------



## teller (May 30, 2013)

More info? Do we just tell Marriot about the comp and they'll give us a discount or how does this work?


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2013)

One round of 4x4? Jezz...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 1, 2013)

Aaron, any more info about the Mariott?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 2, 2013)

yes, there is a bit more info:
We are reserving a 20-room block that will need to be booked in the next week (by june 5th iirc). The rooms are $129 a night, and they are the closest one can get to the venue. The hotel is called the courtyard marriott new albany.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 2, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> yes, there is a bit more info:
> We are reserving a 20-room block that will need to be booked in the next week (by june 5th iirc). The rooms are $129 a night, and they are the closest one can get to the venue. The hotel is called the courtyard marriott new albany.



How do you book one of the rooms in the block?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 5, 2013)

Excuse me for a late reply, but the room block has been cancelled. There are still rooms available at the hotel for that weekend. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 6, 2013)

I may make an appearance.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm signed up 
Goals:
2x2: don't fail
3x3: sub 10 average, sub 9 single
4x4: 45.xx average
pyra: WR average 

See you there!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may make an appearance.



You will have protection


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm signed up
> Goals:
> 2x2: don't fail
> 3x3: sub 10 average, sub 9 single
> ...



Yeah you're going!

My goals:
2x2: Sub 4
3x3: Sub 13 avg and sub 10 single
4x4: Sub 50 avg
OH: Sub 25 avg sub 20 single
Pyraminx: Have my best single beat your worst


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: lower average
3x3: sub 10 dangit
4x4: whatever
BLD: sub 1


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 7, 2013)

Are there any safe cheap ($50-$100) hotels/motels with free breakfast around the area? 

Goals: 
2x2: sub 5 average, sub 4 single
3x3: sub 15 average, sub 13 single
4x4: sub 1:20 average, sub 1:10 single
OH: Sub 24 average, sub 20 single
Pyra: sub 15 average, sub 10 single
CLock: sub 30 average, sub 25 single


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 7, 2013)

there's an extended stay suites about 10 minutes from the venue at the easton mall. There's free breakfast there, and it's less than 100 dollars a night!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 7, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> there's an extended stay suites about 10 minutes from the venue at the easton mall. There's free breakfast there, and it's less than 100 dollars a night!



Thanks! I'll probably be staying there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 7, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: Sub-4.5
3x3: Sub-14.92
4x4: Sub-1:19
Clock: Sub-12
Pyra: Sub-9


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2013)

Could I borrow anybodies white shenshou 4x4 that is really good? I messed mine up.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: sub 5 avg, sub 4 single
3x3: Sub 15 avg, sub 13 single
4x4 sub 1:10 avg, sub 1 single
pyra: sub 17 avg, sub 12 single


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 8, 2013)

LAST MINUTE SIGN UP!!!!!!! FTW


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> LAST MINUTE SIGN UP!!!!!!! FTW



Great, now I won't win 4x4.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, John signed up late to **** people off when they found out they wouldn't win an event.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah, John signed up late to **** people off when they found out they wouldn't win an event.



Did you not do the same thing?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Did you not do the same thing?



I didn't know I was going till recently


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually, he signed up just because he can't go anywhere without you. You're like his security blanket, it's cute.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 8, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Actually, he signed up just because he can't go anywhere without you. You're like his security blanket, it's cute.


 ^^^
$20 says if I posted that, I would get an infraction.


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> ^^^
> $20 says if I posted that, I would get an infraction.



Post is anyway because yolo.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 8, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> ^^^
> $20 says if I posted that, I would get an infraction.



Would like a box of kleenex, John?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 8, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Would like a box of kleenex, John?


Yes.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2013)

Could I buy somebodies white shenshou pyraminx? 

Or if you were the little **** that took mine, give it the hell back.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a pretty nice black one you can use. (modded, NAR setting pyra) but I'm using my white one.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2013)

That would be nice to use. Its pyraminx not big cubes so I am fine with it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone selling black ss 4x4 (v4 or v5), ss 7x7 (regular or mini), mini zhanchi (50mm or 55mm), ss pyra, or 50mm dayan 2x2?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Anyone selling black ss 4x4 (v4 or v5), ss 7x7 (regular or mini), mini zhanchi (50mm or 55mm), ss pyra, or 50mm dayan 2x2?



Dayan 2x2s, SS 4x4s, Pyraminxes, Megaminxes, and other cubes will be sold at the competition.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 10, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Dayan 2x2s, SS 4x4s, Pyraminxes, Megaminxes, and other cubes will be sold at the competition.


why, thank you for letting everyone know....i should have said, we are selling cubes sponsored by the Cubicle. We will have fangshis, dayan 2x2/zhanchis (inc. in purple)/guhongs (only v1, sorry)/megaminxes/55mm zhanchis/etc., dayan+mf8 4x4s (v3), shengshou pyraminxes/4x4s v5/5x5s....and more.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 10, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> why, thank you for letting everyone know....i should have said, we are selling cubes sponsored by the Cubicle. We will have fangshis, dayan 2x2/zhanchis (inc. in purple)/guhongs (only v1, sorry)/megaminxes/55mm zhanchis/etc., dayan+mf8 4x4s (v3), shengshou pyraminxes/4x4s v5/5x5s....and more.



Any chance a Huangying is in there? I'm gonna guess no.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Any chance a Huangying is in there? I'm gonna guess no.



we ordered the cubes before the huanying was added to stock, so sadly we are not selling them. sorry!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 13, 2013)

Driving 8.5 hours tomorrow for this competition. Hopefully it is worth the drive.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Driving 8.5 hours tomorrow for this competition. Hopefully it is worth the drive.



Oh it will be.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Driving 8.5 hours tomorrow for this competition. Hopefully it is worth the drive.



Ohhhh... it will be.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2013)

It better be worth it. I expect a round of 7x7 or another round 2x2.  Even Pyra for Brads.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It better be worth it. I expect a round of 7x7 or another round 2x2.  Even Pyra for Brads.


Oh it will be.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 14, 2013)

I'M FINALLY GOING TO A COMPETITION!!!

My goals:
3x3: sub-20 average
4x4: sub-1:45 average
3x3 OH: sub-1 average
Pyraminx: sub-10 average


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 14, 2013)

My goal: To make John bow to Chris and worship his feet in front of everyone


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 14, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> My goal: To make John bow to Chris and worship his feet in front of everyone



^ if you need any help with that, talk to me during lunch.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 14, 2013)

My goal: Don't FAIL...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 15, 2013)

2.02 world record average me.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.02 world record average me.



Congrats!


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.02 world record average me.



AWESOME! Congratulations 
Is it on video?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.02 world record average me.



Yay!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!! (literally!!!)

First Chris Wall (the sub 50 megaminx guy) did 1:01.xx avg at Cambridge, and now Drew Brads (the super fast pyra guy that has all the UWRs) did 4.07 avg. Sorry, but I just found this so funny that I had to share it xD I'm literally laughing so loud right now. You guys, you just made my day!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.02 world record average me.



Must see video! And change dat sig


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.02 world record average me.



Nice! Just looked on the world record page, and there you were! Congrats!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 16, 2013)

chris, i wanna see your DYK's


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 16, 2013)

counting 5 again. It turns out that I fail pretty hard at pyra in comp. And 3x3. and 2x2. and 4x4. and OH. Seriously, that comp was absolutely awful for me. Still pretty fun though. And Lucas got Sub 8 single  
Edit: and I beat Chris on the first 2x2 scramble. I will now say that I am faster than him and never solve 2x2 again.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

DYK...

...I was marked so that they knew I payed?
...everyone else was too?
...Pudding cup?
...John got choked really badly because he's mean?
...James LaChance is freaking awesome?
...I fail 3x3?
...No sub 2?
...There is two skylines?
...John can't drive?
...I love talking about smartphones with James?
...Ryan's beard is AMAZING!
...Lucas is too fast?
...I'm starting to feel slow?

I got nothing else.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 16, 2013)

Ryan told me he has all five of the WR average solves on video at the comp, so there should be a video soon.

Also, first timers got a free meal at skyline at the one we went to. You all missed out


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Ryan told me he has all five of the WR average solves on video at the comp, so there should be a video soon.
> 
> Also, first timers got a free meal at skyline at the one we went to. You all missed out



Could you email me the solves? I'd prefer to just have the video be on my channel.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 16, 2013)

I accidentally left my wellness ball cube at the comp (my parents forced me to leave early and I only had 1 min to pack everything). Can someone bring it to the Tree Town comp for me?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Could you email me the solves? I'd prefer to just have the video be on my channel.



I was planning on uploading the video to my channel unlisted and then removing it once yours was uploaded (I can still email them if you want, your choice). The footage during mine really isn't all that good - I just thought it would be a decent replacement until yours got up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I was planning on uploading the video to my channel unlisted and then removing it once yours was uploaded (I can still email them if you want, your choice). The footage during mine really isn't all that good - I just thought it would be a decent replacement until yours got up.



Yeah, could you just email them to me? Email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...I was marked so that they knew I payed?
> ...everyone else was too?
> ...


...i will probably get an infraction for this post?
...Yogurt cup**
...sexy back?
...only cheese pizza?
...pop for $2 a can?
...there was a vending machine in the back selling for $1?
...I <3 second places?
...+16 solves are frowned upon?
...aaron made a lot of money?




This comp went a lot better than last year!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah, could you just email them to me? Email is [email protected] thank you



I'll email them soon.

Fun statistic: This is the first time that John hasn't placed first in anything at a Midwest competition (excluding Nats 2011) since February 2011 (Mall of America) - this ends his 20 competition long streak (again, excluding Nats 2011).


also really hard 14


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I accidentally left my wellness ball cube at the comp (my parents forced me to leave early and I only had 1 min to pack everything). Can someone bring it to the Tree Town comp for me?



I'm pretty sure Nicholas Wallace took it.... can someone contact him or give me a way to contact him? (someone told me he put it in his box when he left)
He also tried to steal some of my other puzzles....


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I'll email them soon.
> 
> Fun statistic: This is the first time that John hasn't placed first in anything at a Midwest competition (excluding Nats 2011) since February 2011 (Mall of America) - this ends his 20 competition long streak (again, excluding Nats 2011).
> 
> ...



Gogogogo :3 glad more people filmed it. I forgot to tell James to film in landscape and not portrait...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 16, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> ...+16 solves are frowned upon?



What you really mean is "some people are afraid to attempt them"



Rubiks560 said:


> ...Ryan's beard is AMAZING!



Yes indeed


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, is it my turn? 

DYK...
Chris Olson is no longer afraid of me
But John Brechon is
Ryan Deline's beard IS awesome
I still suck at just about everything
Except being Chris Olson's bodyguard
I'm an official Skyline Ambassador
And so is Jim Mertens
If I go to Ann Arbor I'll get paid exactly $1
Chris Olson will ensure I beat John Brechon at 2x2 at Worlds


----------



## Mikel (Jun 16, 2013)

DYK....
I forgot to have Chris sign my arm?
I am now a WR judge?
I need a shirt that says 2nd Place in 3x3 BLD?
It was only my 5th 2nd place time out of many more to come?
Free Skyline?
I need to start a franchise in Iowa?
Ryan has an epic beard?

Edit: (more)

Ryan Deline also loves Matchbox 20?
His Matchbox 20 album "North" is worth $400,000??
Lucas Etter will finally be able to do the cube using his new DVD??
I got a plushie?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I need a shirt that says 2nd Place in 3x3 BLD?



I just wanted to mention that you have a long time to go before you replace me. I have 22 second places in 3x3x3 BLD; I didn't get my first 1st place in 3x3x3 BLD until my 24th competition (and I've done 3x3x3 BLD at every competition I've attended).

And with the speed you're getting, and with Chester leaving the area, it's looking likely I'm going to be getting a bunch more 2nds, since you're going to start winning. (Unless Chris actually starts practicing, that is. )

Sorry I missed it this weekend - sounds like it was a good time! Hopefully I'll see many of you in Dixon in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just wanted to mention that you have a long time to go before you replace me. I have 22 second places in 3x3x3 BLD; I didn't get my first 1st place in 3x3x3 BLD until my 24th competition (and I've done 3x3x3 BLD at every competition I've attended).
> 
> And with the speed you're getting, and with Chester leaving the area, it's looking likely I'm going to be getting a bunch more 2nds, since you're going to start winning. (Unless Chris actually starts practicing, that is. )
> 
> Sorry I missed it this weekend - sounds like it was a good time! Hopefully I'll see many of you in Dixon in a couple of weeks.



I have been practicing. Failed so bad today :'(
Y perm FTW.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Failed so bad today :'(



Aw, sorry to hear it.

So maybe that means I'll start adding to my 3rds; I have a nice collection of those too.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

You don't have to worry too much. Since I'm not at many comps you're at.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...Ryan's beard is AMAZING!





fatboyxpc said:


> Ryan DeLine's beard IS awesome





Mikel said:


> Ryan has an epic beard?



DYK...

...I have an AMAZINGLY EPIC BEARD?
...Chris Olson doesn't own a marker?
...Brandon Mikel's new nickname is "second place in BLD"?
...James LaChance can't do a J-Perm?
...Nobody fails like I do at comps?
...I got a DNF average at Pyraminx?
...and clock?
...Skyline give free food to first timers?
...and free plates to the people that bring them?
...It takes a LONG time to scramble clocks?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 16, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> ...James LaChance can't do a J-Perm?



But but but...IT'S HARD OK?!?!



Edit: John said Aaron made a lot of money, I believe the phrase is "filthy stinkin' rich"?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Darn. This proved to me I need to get faster if I want to podium at tree town.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 16, 2013)

You know the "Disassembled-not-broken" cube I won? It's broken, not disassembled lol. It's a crappy guhong V1 anyway.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> You know the "Disassembled-not-broken" cube I won? It's broken, not disassembled lol. It's a crappy guhong V1 anyway.



oh, sorry about that....it looked reasonable to me


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Y It's a crappy guhong V1 anyway.



don't dis the v1.


----------



## teller (Jun 16, 2013)

Fun! I got to sit at the cool people's table and pick Chris Olsen's brain about BLD. Man...I have NEVER seen somebody chug through so many Y-Perm corners in so little time. I am still blown away by that. Chris, you are SICK!

James and Ryan...your beards are indeed epic. That beginner that sat with us for awhile had a pretty epic beard too. Perhaps I shouldn't have shaved the day before.

I failed at everything, but had a great time. Aaron, you are awesome, thanks for hosting!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

teller said:


> Fun! I got to sit at the cool people's table and pick Chris Olsen's brain about BLD. Man...I have NEVER seen somebody chug through so many Y-Perm corners in so little time. I am still blown away by that. Chris, you are SICK!
> 
> James and Ryan...your beards are indeed epic. That beginner that sat with us for awhile had a pretty epic beard too. Perhaps I shouldn't have shaved the day before.
> 
> I failed at everything, but had a great time. Aaron, you are awesome, thanks for hosting!



Next time I meet you ill make sure you can sub .9 your Y perm before you leave. Was awesome meeting you


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 16, 2013)

My 3x3 average was junk. I got a 21.04 average, and I now average 18. Well, there's always Tree Town.

Lol Aaron's 3x3 first place "special award" was lulz.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 16, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Lol Aaron's 3x3 first place "special award" was lulz.



my idea!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 16, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Lol Aaron's 3x3 first place "special award" was lulz.





Blake4512 said:


> my idea!




You *****s, now he will use the "You can do the cube" DVD to get even faster than he is now!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You *****s, now he will use the "You can do the cube" DVD to get even faster than he is now!



awww, love you too!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 17, 2013)

Brandon Mikel probably thinks I'm more awesome than Chris Olson does


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucas' 7.77


----------



## lucascube (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Drew. Finally have an account. Too many restrictions at 11.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 17, 2013)

Yay, Lucas! Make a new thread for the 7.77


----------

